# My DIY Acoustic Treatment



## mixxpitt (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello fellow Shackers :wave:

I have designed an acoustic panel-treatment-absorber-reflector. I will post a link to the finished product a.s.a.p.
Thank you.
mixxpitt


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds good. :T


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

mixxpitt, anything happening here? If you can't post a pic or a link to the finished product, how about giving us some details? Did you use the traditional panel construction method, or is this something new and different?


----------



## test4echo101 (Jul 27, 2011)

yea, wheres the beef?lddude:

Test,


----------



## Irishsaab (Jan 26, 2011)

SERIOUSLY DUDE! You just post that and leave us hanging... :boxer:

I have been interested in this topis for sometime and I'd love to see what other guys have done for room treatment. Any chance I could get some other DIY ideas?


----------



## TVReplay (Aug 22, 2009)

This is what I did. I think it is a nice compromise with the wife.


----------



## distox (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice! Any details on how you made them...


----------



## TVReplay (Aug 22, 2009)

I built the frames out of 2x4's just a little smaller (1/8 inch) then the 703 for a compression fit. The 2x4's were ripped twice. Once to make them 2x2 then the second was to put the 45 degree edge on. For the fabric I had to use a backer/liner because the top fabric was a little see thru. They are placed more aesthetically than for perfect reflections but are pretty close. I have yet to find a wife approved solution for the front wall though I may just do the same with fabric that is the same as the paint. 

The screen is DIY also. I'm quite happy with the sound and picture. I have yet to try REW. Maybe this winter.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## TVReplay (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks. They were much cheaper to build then buy and we (a.k.a. The wife) picked the fabric we wanted.


----------



## frd (Nov 5, 2009)

Where is the Reflectors ?


----------



## RoadDawgWest (May 30, 2010)

Where would one find the fabric?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thread moved to the proper forum.


----------



## TVReplay (Aug 22, 2009)

frd
I apologize I didn't notice the first post being about "reflector-absorber" panels. These are obviously not them. 

I found the Fabric at Joanne fabrics. I spent a lot of time in fabric stores, not the most fun in the world, looking for something that would work for both of us. The only thing I would want is a fabric that is a little darker. They are a little noticeable when the movie is on but not much thanks to the 110" screen.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

TVReplay said:


> The only thing I would want is a fabric that is a little darker.


I was gonna mention that but didnt want to seem like I was nitpicking your great job, it really turned out nice. Front projection is very unforgiving with light colors like that and I would imagine those panels do attract a little attention, especially during bright scenes. Still think the pattern is tastefully done tho.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Agreed..As nice as the panels look they will be a distraction when the room is lit up in bright scenes..But WAF does have to come into the equation sometimes..


----------



## TVReplay (Aug 22, 2009)

I have to admit that with every other decision she pretty much let me do what I wanted. From the size of the room to redoing the hvac to double dry wall with green glue and a solid door in the back to the dark ceiling and front wall, she wanted a hand in decorating. I think I got off pretty easy. Easier than most anyway. Doing it myself and not paying a company to do it helped a lot. Thank you to everyone on this forum for all the inspiration and knowledge. A home theatre for the average person is possible.


----------



## zaxxon (Oct 11, 2011)

WAF factor is essential. I like your design. I will propose it to my wife. I hope she will agree.

Great job done. :T


----------



## mixxpitt (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello fellow members,
Sorry it has been taking more time then I anticipated to reply and complete my projects studio; but, as we all know life at times throws us a curve ball.
Anyway, T, ur panels look nice, great job to u and WAF 
I'll tell u about my panels before I post pictures because the studio is still unfinished.
For bass traps I am using OC 703's - 4" thick. First reflectors I am using 703 - 2" thick, and for my design i came up with for the rest of the studio to break up standing waves I am using: "Foam Board" from the dollar store 20"x30" ($1.00 each) and sprayed on top of the foam board various types and thickness of "Plumbers Foam" (Great Stuff & Hilti).
Please keep in mind that my studio does not have to look as nice as a theater room, also keep in mind that you can spray paint or brush paint these panels to your favorite colors to match your decor.
I on the other hand did not paint my panels.

The final product looks like hmmmm; well I call them "CratorFace Panels".
I have also placed panels and covered the entire ceiling and walls in the small corner area where I will be tracking vocals, guitars, horns, and other instruments. 
As far as how the room sounds to my human ears is well, surprisingly natural and very good. As far as how REW or other RTA analyzers reads the room is a different story  though I look forward to that stage soon.
Reason for using the plumbers foam is because I do not like the way sponge "like" foam panels make the room sound (too dead). I wanted to try and keep as much of as the natural sound of the room, speakers and instruments and reduce, and or eliminate standing waves. I also believe that these panels also, may and can eliminate bass buildup in the tri-corners of the room (depending on how you spray the panels and space them)
I promise i will post pics and or video of the panels and studio setup a.s.a.p.
I apologies for the delay.

Mixxpitt.


----------

